# True Balck Rhombeus



## Sylar_92

I've been notified that BigAls have 4 inch "true black" piranhas for sale. The person notified me and told me it looks like this:
is this a true black piranha or also known as the Serrasalmus. Niger? The person informed me the ones BigAls are selling look identical to this one in the picture in terms of colour and shape.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Serrasalmus. Niger is a name no longer in use but it does look like a Rhom. A Rhom is a true Rhom, they have different locations but they are still Rhoms. Just when most people here Rhom they think Peru slate gray Rhom like the one in my Avatar.


----------



## Sylar_92

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Serrasalmus. Niger is a name no longer in use but it does look like a Rhom. A Rhom is a true Rhom, they have different locations but they are still Rhoms. Just when most people here Rhom they think Peru slate gray Rhom like the one in my Avatar.


oh i see, the guy said their jet black but maybe it from stress since they just got them 2 days ago and their selling them for a hundred bucks.


----------



## BRUNER247

Stressed fish are usually washed in color(pale or lighter colored than normal)


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

True black piranha AKA S.niger AKA S.Rhombeus

He is trying to hype you up to make the sale.


----------



## Lifer374

But the fish he has for sale is not the fish pictured?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Nah. A 4" rhom wouldn't be that dark yet.


----------



## BRUNER247

Why not? Mine was just as blk as that one at 4".


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

4" usually they are still silver with spots. Just my experiance seeing them. Post pics of yours.


----------



## Sylar_92

Johnny_Zanni said:


> 4" usually they are still silver with spots. Just my experiance seeing them. Post pics of yours.


no the pic isnt the one, but my cuz who live near the store actually saw them last week while shopping for supplies. when I asked how dark was it he responded: black balck, and then he said it's almost black as a car tire. I asked him to send me pics but he's unable to go anywhere this week.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

I would like to see pics for sure. If it is that black at such a small size I would buy it. Just buy it and post pics.


----------



## Sylar_92

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I would like to see pics for sure. If it is that black at such a small size I would buy it. Just buy it and post pics.


I try to get to the store some time this week and if I buy one I'll notify you guys. the piranha cost 100 dollars which is strange for a rhom that size...any how if I can't maybe you can it's the BigAls in vaughn mills or near it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

We live nowhere near it lol. Its not common for them to be that color at that size. So if it is I would buy it, not for $100 though.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

If I found a BLACKBLACK Rhom that was only 4" I would pay the 100 they are asking.


----------



## Sylar_92

so should I buy it? I have half a tank empty with a black acrylic sheet as my divider. the tank is 70gallons


----------



## Sylar_92

Alright guys I just got a baby jet black piranha







. It doesn't have red eyes and is really dark compared to my rhom, but it's lips and gill plates reflect back blue so does it's stomach. Pictures coming soon. Just need to get my camera. I'll take comparisson pictures of my rhom and it for Id perposes.

Can someone post these pics please, give me your email and i'll send it to you


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Cant wait to see the pics


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

Sylar_92 said:


> Alright guys I just got a baby jet black piranha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It doesn't have red eyes and is really dark compared to my rhom, but it's lips and gill plates reflect back blue so does it's stomach. Pictures coming soon. Just need to get my camera. I'll take comparisson pictures of my rhom and it for Id perposes.
> 
> Can someone post these pics please, give me your email and i'll send it to you


you can send the pics to me if u havent yet...

[email protected]


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Why aint there pics up by now WTF


----------



## Sylar_92

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> Alright guys I just got a baby jet black piranha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It doesn't have red eyes and is really dark compared to my rhom, but it's lips and gill plates reflect back blue so does it's stomach. Pictures coming soon. Just need to get my camera. I'll take comparisson pictures of my rhom and it for Id perposes.
> 
> Can someone post these pics please, give me your email and i'll send it to you


you can send the pics to me if u havent yet...

[email protected]
[/quote]

alright, i just sent it to you.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Don't let us down bucker


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

lol zanni...here they are

Black rhom


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Its dark but still just looks like a normal baby rhom.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

other rhom


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

That one is nice.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

they look good skylar


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Your new one looks kinda like a Gibbus. The Gibbus are a little more elongated than a rhom. But he is nice but I thought he was going to be darker.


----------



## Sylar_92

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Your new one looks kinda like a Gibbus. The Gibbus are a little more elongated than a rhom. But he is nice but I thought he was going to be darker.


He looked extremly dark at the store, but when I brought him home he went from pitch black to a onyx/charcoal dark gray. It was probally the lights in the fish department which made him pitch black, the store equipted all their tanks with moonlights except the ones with plants.

I've been doing some research around the web and I think 'THE BLACK PIRANHA' is right about my new piranha being a Gibbus. I've seen videos on other sites and my new piranha does look alot like the Gibbus I've seen. This is something I've been wondering about, is the alternative name for a Gibbus the gold piranha? and mine is developing the red eye is that normal for a Gibbus? Then again I think all piranhas have the red eye gene but rhoms eyes have more dominant red eye developement than all the other species of piranha.


----------



## Sylar_92

Are gibbus and Rhom difffernt in terms of avalibility, like is one more rare than the other? just wanted to know.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Gold piranha mainly refers to Serrasalmus Maculatus.

Gibbus are a lot rarer then rhoms. I only know of 2 people that have them.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Sylar_92 said:


> Are gibbus and Rhom difffernt in terms of avalibility, like is one more rare than the other? just wanted to know.


 It's just another questionable species that may or may not even exist. There is no concrete discription of this species so theres no real proof it exits. For all we know the original holotype could of just been a rhombeus with slightly abnormal shape. Just becasue science names a species doesn't make it correct. A single holotype can make a species but if thats the only one ever caught that matches the original holotype correctly then chances are it may just be a slight variation of another species.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

So did you ever figure out what he is. It would be nice to get a good side shot of him.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

S.Rhombeus







BigAl's Hyped Edition.


----------



## Sylar_92

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> So did you ever figure out what he is. It would be nice to get a good side shot of him.


Not really sure as of the moment, It may be either a rhom or a Gibbus( though I doubt it) or just a normal rhom with a iregular body lenght for it's size and is darker than usaul.


----------



## Ja'eh

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Are gibbus and Rhom difffernt in terms of avalibility, like is one more rare than the other? just wanted to know.


 It's just another questionable species that may or may not even exist. There is no concrete discription of this species so theres no real proof it exits. For all we know the original holotype could of just been a rhombeus with slightly abnormal shape. Just becasue science names a species doesn't make it correct. A single holotype can make a species but if thats the only one ever caught that matches the original holotype correctly then chances are it may just be a slight variation of another species.
[/quote]

Well according to OPEFE s. gibbus is a separate species from s. rhombeus and they do describe a physical discription for s. gibbus.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

^^ Yep. S.Gibbus is listed as a seperate species. So untill that changes S.Gibbus is REAL


----------



## Sylar_92

Ja said:


> Are gibbus and Rhom difffernt in terms of avalibility, like is one more rare than the other? just wanted to know.


It's just another questionable species that may or may not even exist. There is no concrete discription of this species so theres no real proof it exits. For all we know the original holotype could of just been a rhombeus with slightly abnormal shape. Just becasue science names a species doesn't make it correct. A single holotype can make a species but if thats the only one ever caught that matches the original holotype correctly then chances are it may just be a slight variation of another species.
[/quote]

Well according to OPEFE s. gibbus is a separate species from s. rhombeus and they do describe a physical discription for s. gibbus.
[/quote]

my non-labled piranha has spike like protrutions from the bottom of his belly to his anal fin and doesn't have any signs of red eye development. He is the same size as my other rhom with and height wise but is longer and more muscled up. I still don't know what species it is but everyone is saying rhom so thats what i'm going with until it grows more. maybe then I can make a positive Id on the piranha.My rhom is 3 inches but the new guy is 3.5 because his elongated body, other than that both of them are the same height and width.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

S. gibbus comes from a specific rive... the Rio Araguaia I believe...so unless you know where the fish was collected.....I dont think you can label this fish as anything other then a rhom.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

There are still questions about S. gibbus being a separate species. The holotype was lost and the description is weak. If you read Franks page you will see that although for now this is a separate species...that might change in the future.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Ja said:


> Are gibbus and Rhom difffernt in terms of avalibility, like is one more rare than the other? just wanted to know.


 It's just another questionable species that may or may not even exist. There is no concrete discription of this species so theres no real proof it exits. For all we know the original holotype could of just been a rhombeus with slightly abnormal shape. Just becasue science names a species doesn't make it correct. A single holotype can make a species but if thats the only one ever caught that matches the original holotype correctly then chances are it may just be a slight variation of another species.
[/quote]

Well according to OPEFE s. gibbus is a separate species from s. rhombeus and they do describe a physical discription for s. gibbus.
[/quote]

Like I said before there may be a description but it's not an overly good one as its based on a solo fish whose body is lost. Deffinitly not a concrete species. There are plenty of p's that may or may not actually exist because alot of species were made based on SINGLE SPECIMANS with weak descriptions. For something like caribe it's confirmed as you can keep catching ones that match the holotype but for some species you can't as there is little discription of the species and the holotype is probably really old or lost. Unless you can confirm the species with repeatable physical evidence I will be skeptical. One specimin forming the basis for a species is hardly repeatable evidence. Scientists also are not always right. There are plenty of no longer valid species, name changes and still general confusion that show just because a questionable species exists at this time to science doesn't mean it actually exists. Im not saying its like a bigfoot whos talked about but not real but rather saying with so many similar species its not supprising once in a while science may name the same speices a couple differnt things.

Lastly Im not trying to say it Gibbus, hollandi... don't exist but rather may not be their own speices a species based on little is no solid evidence to ID other species. If I say S. cluserone is a new serra and I give a vauge discription any of this species caught would still be questionable as unless you can accurately compare to the species description you cant say for certain if it is that species or not.


----------



## rhom15

i picked a rhom up like the one black has in his avatar black and gray no shine i been looking for one like this for along time bought from some guy paid 50$ hes about 7"to8" there my persanal favorite


----------

